# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Μπλε ringneck νεος φιλος στο σπιτι!

## Jannos

Καλησπερα μετα απο αρκετο καιρο αποκτησα ενα μπλε ρινγκνεκ,τον εχω απο χθες το απογευμα!
Ειναι αγριος 4-5 μηνων,τσιμπαει πολυ δυνατα το ατιμο με ριμαξε το χερι χθες οσπου να το βαλω στο κλουβι του.
Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι δεν εχει φαει απο χθες εκτος απο λιγο ψωμι που τσιμπολογησε κ ελαχιστο μηλο!Νερο δεν τον ειδα να πινει!
Και πριν λιγο το ειδα να ψιλοτρεμει,η διαθεση του ειναι καλη σκαρφαλωνει καποιες φορες αλλα τις περισσοτερες μενει ακινητο!

----------


## serafeim

στρες και πααλι στρες.. δωστου χρονο και υπομονη μερα με την μερα θα φτιαχνει.. βαζε του διαφορα αυγο μηλο κλπ κλπ ξερεις εσυ..

----------


## Jannos

Απο παπαγαλους δεν εχω εμπειρια απο καναρινια κ ιθαγενη μια σχετικη,αυτο που με στεναχωρει ειναι το τρεμουλο το οποιο συνηθως εκδηλωνει ασθενεια μαζι με αλλα συμπτωματα στα καναρινια, στους παπαγαλους???
Αλλη φαση ο παπαγαλος! Δυσκολο πουλι!

----------


## saxo_29

Το τρεμουλο μάλλον οφείλεται σε στρες συν ότι στην ουσία είναι νηστικος. Η Ριγκνεκ τρώνε φαγητό ίδιο περίπου με Αφρικαν Γκρει, οπότε δώσε τέτοια είδος τροφή και άφησε τον, μην πηγαίνεις κοντά συνέχεια για μερικές μέρες. Οταν αρχίσει να σφυρίζει πλέον τότε έχει αρχίσει να εγκλιματιζεται στον νέο του χώρο οπότε αρχίσεις σιγά σιγα να πλησίαζεις.

----------


## Ρία

είναι δύσκολο πουλί!! αλλά με λίγη φροντίδα θα γίνει τέλειος κ δεν θα μπορείς να τον αποχωριστείς λεπτό! 
αρχικά πιστευω εχεις διαβασει τις αναγκες τους έτσι;; μέγεθος κλουβιού σε πιο ύψος πρέπει να είναι κτλ κτλ?

----------


## lagreco69

Συνηθως το τρεμουλο Γιαννη σημαινει στρες το οποιο ειναι και λογικο! λογο της αλλαγης περιβαλλοντος. επισης τρεμουν οταν αλλαζουν αποτομα οι συνθηκες θερμοκρασιας που βρισκονται, οταν εχουν ελλειψη βιταμινων η οταν νιωθουν κοπωση (ενδεχομενη ασθενεια). ψωμι ποιος σου ειπε οτι κανει να τρωνε? μην του ξαναδωσεις γιατι δεν κανει. πηρες υπο την προστασια σου, ενα σχετικα οχι ευκολο παπαγαλο στην συντηρηση του, φροντισε να μαθεις τι κανει και τι οχι. σχετικα με την αφαγια, εαν δεν νιωσει ασφαλεια δεν θα φαει και δεν θα πιει! βαλε το σε εναν χωρο χωρις φασαρια και τηρησε καραντινα το αρθρο εδω Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά.

----------


## Ρία

Δημήτρη γιατί δεν κάνει να τρώει ψωμί;;; η ράτσα του δεν κάνει;; γτ το κοκατίλ μ το τρώει σαν τρελό το ψωμί!

----------


## mai_tai

Και εμενα τρωει την κορα σαν τρελο....-ειδικα αν το πατησω στην τοστιερα το ψωμι..-αλλα επειδη περιεχει αλατι...ισως κ ζαχαρη...-ειναι απαγορευμενη τροφη!!!εγω παντος...ελαχιστα τριματα τους δινω...!

----------


## Ρία

ναι αυτό με την ζάχαρη κ το αλατι ισχυει! αλλά εχουν λίγη μωρέ!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> αλλά εχουν λίγη μωρέ!


Φασουλι το φασουλι, γεμιζει το σακουλι!

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχαχαχα!!! μάλιστα

----------


## mai_tai

πλακα-πλακα...εχει παραπαχυνει η δικια μου-δεν την εχω ζυγισει...(την βλεπω κ με το ματι...)τι τροφες πρεπει εκτος απο φρουτα να τις δινω..?και τι δοσολογια..??

----------


## Ρία

*Συνταγές για 'σπιτικά γεύματα παπαγάλων'**ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ για τα είδη ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ιδιαιτερότητες τους**Φρέσκα χειροποίητα ζυμαρικά για τους παπαγάλους μας**Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι*ορίστε!!! αλλά δεν λέω τίποτα άλλο γτ είμαστε  :Sign0006:

----------


## Jannos

Καλησπερα εχω ενημερωθει πριν παρω τον παπαγαλο,αλλα λογο οτι ειναι κατι καινουργιο για μενα υπαρχουν ανησυχιες κ αποριες,οσο για το ψωμι γνωριζω οτι δεν κανει να τρωει το εβαλα μονο κ μονο για να τον δελεασω η ποσοτητα ηταν πολυ μικρη κ επειτα απο το τσιμπολογημα το απεσυρα!
Το απογευμα εφαγε κανονικα ο κυριος/κυρια(τροφη  αναμειγμενη για μεσαιους κ μεγαλους παπαγαλους)
Το κλουβι του ειναι ιδιοκατασκευη με μηκος 70 εκατοστα πλατος 60εκ και υψος 90 εκ
Τωρα για το θεμα της καραντινας θα εφαρμοστει αν και ειναι το μονο πουλακι που εχω! 
Απο αυριο θα ξεκινησω με μηλοξυδο

----------


## CyberPanos

Ακομα το φωτογραφικο υλικο?!?!?!?!
ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΣ  ::  :wink:

----------


## lagreco69

> Δημήτρη γιατί δεν κάνει να τρώει ψωμί;;; η ράτσα του δεν κάνει;; γτ το κοκατίλ μ το τρώει σαν τρελό το ψωμί!


Οπωσδηποτε Ρια για το αλατι επειτα την ζαχαρη αλλα και για κατι αλλο.. καπου το ειχα διαβασει, γραμμενο απο σοβαρο και εγκυρο ανθρωπο αλλα δεν θυμαμαι που  :: . 


Για να το Δελεαζεις Γιαννη δωσε του κεχρι Σενεγαλης (Millet). θα το βρεις σε καταστηματα με βιολογικα προιοντα και σε επιλεγμενα pet shops, σε αυτο δεν θα μπορεσει να αντισταθει. επισης η καραντινα δεν γινεται μονο για θεματα υγειας του πτηνου αλλα και για τους ψυχολογικους παραγοντες που θα βιωσει κατα τις πρωτες εβδομαδες παραμονης του στο νεο περιβαλλον για αυτο. κατα αυτην την περιοδο θα χρειαστει ηρεμια και πολυ αργες κινησεις οταν θα αλλαζεις τα μπολακια του (τροφη-νερο) οπως επισης και κατα στον καθαρισμο του κλουβιου.

----------


## Jannos

Καλημερα φωτο θα μπουν οταν θα εχω χρονο,σημερα για λιγο που εκατσα μαζι του τον ειδα πιο ηρεμο!!!
Αντε να δω με το τρελοπουλι που εμπλεξα :Jumping0011:

----------


## moustakias

Γιαννη να τον χαιρεσαι τον καινουργιο σου φιλαρακο!
Καταρχήν να πώ οτι απόσα γνωρίζω ο φίλος σου δεν πρέπει να είναι 4-5 μηνών αλλα μεγαλυτερος αφου τα ρινγκνεκ κανουν αυγα Μαρτη με Απρίλιο.
Αν είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερος (11-12 μηνών)δηλαδή και είναι και αγριος θα είναι ακόμα δυσκολότερο να τον εξημερώσεις αλλα αυτό δεν θα πρέπει να σε αποθαρύνει.
Τα ρικνεκ ειναι πανέξυπνα πουλιά και πιστευω οτι μόλις συνηθήσει το περιβάλον και καταλάβει πόσο τον αγαπάς και τον φροντίζεις θα αλλάξει η συμπεριφορά του προς τα εσένα.
Βάλε αν μπορείς φωτογραφίες του, να τις δουν και τα υπόλοιπα παιδια που έχουν ρικνεκ και να μας πουν για την ηλικία του.
Αν είναι μεγαλος θα βρούμε και το φύλο του.

----------

